# Jetspeed@Tomcat Installationsprobleme



## KSG9|sebastian (23. Dez 2004)

Andere Frage: Hast du Jetspeed mit Tomcat laufen?
Ich versuch das Ding vergeblich zum laufen zu bekommen.
Ich hab schon die src und die bin Distribution getestet.
Ich erstell das ganze mit maven, funktioniert ohne fehler. Dann starte ich den Tomcat und ich krieg nen NestedSQLException:
Cannot create JDBC connection of class '' for connect URL 'null'

Ich hab noch keine Lösung gefunden, selbst nach ca. 8Stunden googeln nicht. Der Fehler ist zwar bekannt und viele haben ihn, jedoch habe ich noch keine Lösung gefunden.

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## DP (23. Dez 2004)

hi. ich hab ma nen neuen fred aufgemacht 

hast du alle properties angepasst? der scheint ja nur die url zur db nicht zu finden bzw. ist nichts angegeben...

cu


----------



## DP (23. Dez 2004)

ansonsten



> The default Jetspeed deployment uses its own security model to authorize users and persist minimal user information. Turbine security should work with any JDBC 2.0 compliant driver. The following databases are tested:
> 
> Hypersonic SQL
> MySQL
> ...



aus http://portals.apache.org/jetspeed-1/install.html#Installation

falls du mit js1.x unterwegs bist


----------



## hitman_fh (23. Dez 2004)

Hi,

mit welcher Datenbank willst Du Jetspeed laufen lassen? Ich hatte - glaube ich - auch eine solche Fehlermeldung und das war, als ich auf oracle umgeswitcht bin. 2 Dinge waren musste ich danach noch beachten:

1.) Hast Du den entsprechenden JDBC-Driver runtergeladen und zur Verfügung gestellt? (Ich habe ihn unter dem *{Tomcat-Verzeichnis}/common/lib* abgelegt)
2.) Hast Du die entsprechenden SQL-Skripte ausgeführt, damit Du die Tabellen und Daten in der Deiner Datenbank hast?

Ansonsten ganz klar, wie es DP schon gesagt hat, nochmals die Einstellungen in der *Torque.properties *und der *project.properties *überprüfen.

Ich hoffe, dass es Dir weiterhilft.  
Mfg

hitman_fh


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (23. Dez 2004)

Also, ich benutze jetspeed2, da gibt es keine Torque.properties.

Ich hab als letztes die Bin-Distribution benutzt. Ich habe alles korrekt entpacke, under jetspeed-database/scripts die build.properties angepasst, dann mit "ant" compiliert. Ich hab schon 2 mysql-connectors benutzt, die liegen in tomcat/common/lib und in tomcat/common/endorsed. Ich habe schon beide Verzeichenisse ausprobiert, mal aus dem einen gelöscht, mal aus dem anderen gelöscht..

Das compilieren läuft auch durch. Die SQL-Scripte werden ausgeführt, die Tabellen werden gefüllt, das funktioniert alles. Nur wenn ich dann tomcat (nach der integration von jetspeed) starte, krieg ich die sql-exception. Die Datei jetspeed.xml im conf/catalina/localhost bzw. unter webapps hab ich auch schon angepasst. Ich poste mal kurz meine log-Datei:

Wie gesagt, der "erste" Fehler lautet:



> "Cannot create JDBC connection of Class '' for connect URL 'null'



/tomcat/webapps/jetspeed/logs/jetspeed.log
[quote:c8f961bc05]
2004-12-22 23:31:48,578 [main] INFO  org.apache.jetspeed.engine.AbstractEngine - Configured log4j from C:\Deployment\tomcat\webapps\jetspeed\WEB-INF/conf/Log4j.properties
2004-12-22 23:31:48,808 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.xml.XmlBeanDefinitionReader - Loading XML bean definitions from URL [file:/C:/Deployment/tomcat/webapps/jetspeed/WEB-INF/assembly/jetspeed-spring.xml]
2004-12-22 23:31:48,989 [main] INFO  org.springframework.core.CollectionFactory - Using JDK 1.4 collections
2004-12-22 23:31:49,820 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.xml.XmlBeanDefinitionReader - Loading XML bean definitions from URL [file:/C:/Deployment/tomcat/webapps/jetspeed/WEB-INF/assembly/page-manager.xml]
2004-12-22 23:31:50,030 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.xml.XmlBeanDefinitionReader - Loading XML bean definitions from URL [file:/C:/Deployment/tomcat/webapps/jetspeed/WEB-INF/assembly/pipelines.xml]
2004-12-22 23:31:50,150 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.xml.XmlBeanDefinitionReader - Loading XML bean definitions from URL [file:/C:/Deployment/tomcat/webapps/jetspeed/WEB-INF/assembly/pluto-factories.xml]
2004-12-22 23:31:50,210 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.xml.XmlBeanDefinitionReader - Loading XML bean definitions from URL [file:/C:/Deployment/tomcat/webapps/jetspeed/WEB-INF/assembly/transaction.xml]
2004-12-22 23:31:50,291 [main] INFO  org.springframework.context.support.FileSystemXmlApplicationContext - Bean factory for application context [org.springframework.context.support.FileSystemXmlApplicationContext;hashCode=5660886]: 
org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory defining beans 
[portal_configuration,javax.servlet.ServletConfig,PortalServices,TemplateLocator,DecorationLocator,IdGenerator,Page
FileCache,portletRegistryImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.components.portletregistry.PortletRegistry,portletEntityAccessImpl,
org.apache.jetspeed.components.portletentity.PortletEntityAccessComponent,profilerImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.profiler
.Profiler,capabilitiesImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.capabilities.Capabilities,PersistenceBrokerSSOProvider,org.apache.jetsp
eed.sso.SSOProvider,PreferencesProviderImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.prefs.PreferencesProvider,java.util.prefs.Preferen
cesFactory,PropertyManagerImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.prefs.PropertyManager,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.impl.S
ecurityAccessImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.SecurityAccess,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.CredentialPasswo
rdValidator,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.CredentialPasswordEncoder,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.PasswordCr
edentialProvider,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.InternalPasswordCredentialInterceptor,org.apache.jetspeed.security
.spi.CredentialHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.UserSecurityHandlerImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.Use
rSecurityHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.RoleSecurityHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.GroupSecurit
yHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.SecurityMappingHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.AuthenticationProvid
er,org.apache.jetspeed.security.AuthenticationProviderProxy,org.apache.jetspeed.security.SecurityProvider,org.apach
e.jetspeed.security.UserManager,org.apache.jetspeed.security.GroupManager,org.apache.jetspeed.security.RoleMana
ger,org.apache.jetspeed.security.LoginModuleProxy,org.apache.jetspeed.security.impl.PermissionManagerImpl,org.ap
ache.jetspeed.security.PermissionManager,org.apache.jetspeed.security.impl.RdbmsPolicy,org.apache.jetspeed.securi
ty.AuthorizationProvider,org.apache.jetspeed.userinfo.UserInfoManager,org.apache.jetspeed.container.state.NavigationalStateComponent,org.apache.jetspeed.request.RequestContextComponent,org.apache.jetspeed.container.window.P
ortletWindowAccessor,Pluto,org.apache.pluto.PortletContainer,org.apache.jetspeed.aggregator.PortletRenderer,portletCache,portletFactory,portletFactoryProxy,org.apache.jetspeed.aggregator.PageAggregator,org.apache.jetspeed.aggre
gator.PortletAggregator,org.apache.jetspeed.tools.pamanager.servletcontainer.ApplicationServerManager,PAM,portletAppDeploymentListener,decoratorDeploymentRegistry,decoratorDeploymentListener,deploymentManager,org.apache.jetspeed.search.HandlerFactory,org.apache.jetspeed.search.SearchEngine,placeholderConfig,PsmlDocumentHandler,LinkDocumentHandler,DocumentSetDocumentHandler,FolderMetaDataDocumentHandler,PageSecurityDocumentHandler,DocumentHandlerFactory,FolderHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.page.PageManager,localizationValve,capabilityValve,portalURLValve,securityValve,passwordCredentialValve,profilerValve,containerValve,actionValve,portletValve,aggregatorValve,cleanUpValve,jetspeed-pipeline,action-pipeline,portlet-pipeline,javax.portlet.ActionRequest,javax.portlet.RenderRequest,javax.portlet.RenderResponse,javax.portlet.PortletSession,javax.portlet.PortletConfig,javax.portlet.PortletContext,javax.portlet.PortalContext,javax.portlet.ActionResponse,javax.portlet.PortletURL,javax.portlet.PortletPreferences,org.apache.pluto.invoker.PortletInvoker,org.apache.pluto.util.NamespaceMapper,org.apache.pluto.services.information.InformationProviderService,javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest,javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse,org.apache.pluto.om.ControllerFactory,org.apache.pluto.services.log.LogService,transactionManager,baseTransactionProxy]; Root of BeanFactory hierarchy
2004-12-22 23:31:50,301 [main] INFO  org.springframework.context.support.FileSystemXmlApplicationContext - 107 beans defined in ApplicationContext [org.springframework.context.support.FileSystemXmlApplicationContext;hashCode=5660886]
2004-12-22 23:31:50,301 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'placeholderConfig'
2004-12-22 23:31:50,391 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.config.PropertyPlaceholderConfigurer - Loading properties from URL [file:/C:/Deployment/tomcat/webapps/jetspeed/WEB-INF/conf/jetspeed.properties]
2004-12-22 23:31:50,411 [main] INFO  org.springframework.context.support.FileSystemXmlApplicationContext - No MessageSource found for context [org.springframework.context.support.FileSystemXmlApplicationContext;hashCode=5660886]: using empty default
2004-12-22 23:31:50,421 [main] INFO  org.springframework.context.support.FileSystemXmlApplicationContext - No ApplicationEventMulticaster found for context [org.springframework.context.support.FileSystemXmlApplicationContext;hashCode=5660886]: using default
2004-12-22 23:31:50,421 [main] INFO  org.springframework.context.support.FileSystemXmlApplicationContext - Refreshing listeners
2004-12-22 23:31:50,431 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Pre-instantiating singletons in factory [org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory defining beans [portal_configuration,javax.servlet.ServletConfig,PortalServices,TemplateLocator,DecorationLocator,IdGenerator,Page
FileCache,portletRegistryImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.components.portletregistry.PortletRegistry,portletEntityAccessImpl,
org.apache.jetspeed.components.portletentity.PortletEntityAccessComponent,profilerImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.profiler
.Profiler,capabilitiesImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.capabilities.Capabilities,PersistenceBrokerSSOProvider,org.apache.jetsp
eed.sso.SSOProvider,PreferencesProviderImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.prefs.PreferencesProvider,java.util.prefs.Preferen
cesFactory,PropertyManagerImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.prefs.PropertyManager,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.impl.S
ecurityAccessImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.SecurityAccess,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.CredentialPasswo
rdValidator,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.CredentialPasswordEncoder,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.PasswordCr
edentialProvider,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.InternalPasswordCredentialInterceptor,org.apache.jetspeed.security
.spi.CredentialHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.UserSecurityHandlerImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.Use
rSecurityHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.RoleSecurityHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.GroupSecurit
yHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.SecurityMappingHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.AuthenticationProvid
er,org.apache.jetspeed.security.AuthenticationProviderProxy,org.apache.jetspeed.security.SecurityProvider,org.apach
e.jetspeed.security.UserManager,org.apache.jetspeed.security.GroupManager,org.apache.jetspeed.security.RoleMana
ger,org.apache.jetspeed.security.LoginModuleProxy,org.apache.jetspeed.security.impl.PermissionManagerImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.security.PermissionManager,org.apache.jetspeed.security.impl.RdbmsPolicy,org.apache.jetspeed.security.AuthorizationProvider,org.apache.jetspeed.userinfo.UserInfoManager,org.apache.jetspeed.container.state.NavigationalStateComponent,org.apache.jetspeed.request.RequestContextComponent,org.apache.jetspeed.container.window.PortletWindowAccessor,Pluto,org.apache.pluto.PortletContainer,org.apache.jetspeed.aggregator.PortletRenderer,portletCache,portletFactory,portletFactoryProxy,org.apache.jetspeed.aggregator.PageAggregator,org.apache.jetspeed.aggregator.PortletAggregator,org.apache.jetspeed.tools.pamanager.servletcontainer.ApplicationServerManager,PAM,portletAppDeploymentListener,decoratorDeploymentRegistry,decoratorDeploymentListener,deploymentManager,org.apache.jetspeed.search.HandlerFactory,org.apache.jetspeed.search.SearchEngine,placeholderConfig,PsmlDocumentHandler,LinkDocumentHandler,DocumentSetDocumentHandler,FolderMetaDataDocumentHandler,PageSecurityDocumentHandler,DocumentHandlerFactory,FolderHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.page.PageManager,localizationValve,capabilityValve,portalURLValve,securityValve,passwordCredentialValve,profilerValve,containerValve,actionValve,portletValve,aggregatorValve,cleanUpValve,jetspeed-pipeline,action-pipeline,portlet-pipeline,javax.portlet.ActionRequest,javax.portlet.RenderRequest,javax.portlet.RenderResponse,javax.portlet.PortletSession,javax.portlet.PortletConfig,javax.portlet.PortletContext,javax.portlet.PortalContext,javax.portlet.ActionResponse,javax.portlet.PortletURL,javax.portlet.PortletPreferences,org.apache.pluto.invoker.PortletInvoker,org.apache.pluto.util.NamespaceMapper,org.apache.pluto.services.information.InformationProviderService,javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest,javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse,org.apache.pluto.om.ControllerFactory,org.apache.pluto.services.log.LogService,transactionManager,baseTransactionProxy]; Root of BeanFactory hierarchy]
2004-12-22 23:31:50,431 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'portal_configuration'
2004-12-22 23:31:50,471 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'portal_configuration' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.commons.configuration.PropertiesConfiguration(java.lang.String) throws org.apache.commons.configuration.ConfigurationException]
2004-12-22 23:31:50,481 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'javax.servlet.ServletConfig'
2004-12-22 23:31:50,491 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'PortalServices'
2004-12-22 23:31:50,491 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.components.portletregistry.PortletRegistry'
2004-12-22 23:31:50,541 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'transactionManager'
2004-12-22 23:31:51,522 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'portletRegistryImpl'
2004-12-22 23:31:51,643 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'portletRegistryImpl' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.components.portletregistry.PersistenceBrokerPortletRegistry(java.lang.String)]
2004-12-22 23:31:51,653 [main] INFO  org.apache.jetspeed.components.portletregistry.PersistenceBrokerPortletRegistry - Merging OJB respository jar:file:/C:/Deployment/tomcat/webapps/jetspeed/WEB-INF/lib/jetspeed-registry-2.0-M1.jar!/META-INF/registry_repository.xml for DAO class org.apache.jetspeed.components.portletregistry.PersistenceBrokerPortletRegistry
2004-12-22 23:31:51,963 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.search.SearchEngine'
2004-12-22 23:31:51,963 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.search.HandlerFactory'
2004-12-22 23:31:51,973 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.search.HandlerFactory' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.search.handlers.HandlerFactoryImpl(java.util.Map)]
2004-12-22 23:31:52,063 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.search.SearchEngine' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.search.lucene.SearchEngineImpl(java.lang.String,java.lang.String,boolean,org.apache.jetspeed.search.HandlerFactory)]
2004-12-22 23:31:52,063 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'PAM'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,063 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'portletCache'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,073 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.container.window.PortletWindowAccessor'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,073 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.components.portletentity.PortletEntityAccessComponent'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,073 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'portletEntityAccessImpl'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,083 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'portletEntityAccessImpl' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.components.portletentity.PersistenceBrokerPortletEntityAccess(org.apache.jetspeed.components.portletregistry.PortletRegistry)]
2004-12-22 23:31:52,123 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.container.window.PortletWindowAccessor' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.container.window.impl.PortletWindowAccessorImpl(org.apache.jetspeed.components.portletentity.PortletEntityAccessComponent)]
2004-12-22 23:31:52,133 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.tools.pamanager.servletcontainer.ApplicationServerManager'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,143 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.tools.pamanager.servletcontainer.ApplicationServerManager' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.tools.pamanager.servletcontainer.TomcatManager(java.lang.String,java.lang.String,int,java.lang.String,int,java.lang.String,java.lang.String) throws org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpException,java.io.IOException]
2004-12-22 23:31:52,293 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'PAM' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.tools.pamanager.ApplicationServerPAM(java.lang.String,org.apache.jetspeed.components.portletregistry.PortletRegistry,org.apache.jetspeed.components.portletentity.PortletEntityAccessComponent,org.apache.jetspeed.container.window.PortletWindowAccessor,org.apache.jetspeed.tools.pamanager.servletcontainer.ApplicationServerManager,org.apache.jetspeed.cache.PortletCache)]
2004-12-22 23:31:52,303 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.UserManager'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,303 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.SecurityProvider'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,303 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.SecurityMappingHandler'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,303 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.SecurityAccess'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,303 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.impl.SecurityAccessImpl'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,324 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.impl.SecurityAccessImpl' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.impl.SecurityAccessImpl(java.lang.String)]
2004-12-22 23:31:52,334 [main] INFO  org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.impl.SecurityAccessImpl - Merging OJB respository jar:file:/C:/Deployment/tomcat/webapps/jetspeed/WEB-INF/lib/jetspeed-security-2.0-M1.jar!/META-INF/security_repository.xml for DAO class org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.impl.SecurityAccessImpl
2004-12-22 23:31:52,404 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.SecurityMappingHandler' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.impl.DefaultSecurityMappingHandler(org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.SecurityAccess)]
2004-12-22 23:31:52,404 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.GroupSecurityHandler'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,414 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.GroupSecurityHandler' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.impl.DefaultGroupSecurityHandler(org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.SecurityAccess)]
2004-12-22 23:31:52,414 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.RoleSecurityHandler'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,424 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.RoleSecurityHandler' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.impl.DefaultRoleSecurityHandler(org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.SecurityAccess)]
2004-12-22 23:31:52,424 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.AuthenticationProviderProxy'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,424 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.AuthenticationProvider'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,424 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.UserSecurityHandler'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,424 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.UserSecurityHandlerImpl'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,434 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.UserSecurityHandlerImpl' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.impl.DefaultUserSecurityHandler(org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.SecurityAccess)]
2004-12-22 23:31:52,454 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.CredentialHandler'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,454 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.InternalPasswordCredentialInterceptor'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,474 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.InternalPasswordCredentialInterceptor' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.impl.InternalPasswordCredentialHistoryHandlingInterceptor(int,int,int)]
2004-12-22 23:31:52,474 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.PasswordCredentialProvider'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,474 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.CredentialPasswordEncoder'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,484 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.CredentialPasswordEncoder' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.impl.MessageDigestCredentialPasswordEncoder(java.lang.String) throws java.security.NoSuchAlgorithmException]
2004-12-22 23:31:52,484 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.CredentialPasswordValidator'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,504 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.PasswordCredentialProvider' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.impl.DefaultPasswordCredentialProvider(org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.CredentialPasswordValidator,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.CredentialPasswordEncoder)]
2004-12-22 23:31:52,504 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.CredentialHandler' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.impl.DefaultCredentialHandler(org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.SecurityAccess,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.PasswordCredentialProvider,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.InternalPasswordCredentialInterceptor)]
2004-12-22 23:31:52,514 [main] DEBUG org.apache.jetspeed.security.impl.AuthenticationProviderImpl - java.security.auth.login.config = jar:file:/C:/Deployment/tomcat/webapps/jetspeed/WEB-INF/lib/jetspeed-security-2.0-M1.jar!/login.conf
2004-12-22 23:31:52,524 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.AuthenticationProvider' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.security.impl.AuthenticationProviderImpl(java.lang.String,java.lang.String,java.lang.String,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.CredentialHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.UserSecurityHandler)]
2004-12-22 23:31:52,534 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.AuthenticationProviderProxy' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.security.impl.AuthenticationProviderProxyImpl(java.util.List,java.lang.String)]
2004-12-22 23:31:52,544 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.SecurityProvider' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.security.impl.SecurityProviderImpl(org.apache.jetspeed.security.AuthenticationProviderProxy,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.RoleSecurityHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.GroupSecurityHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.SecurityMappingHandler)]
2004-12-22 23:31:52,554 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.UserManager' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.security.impl.UserManagerImpl(org.apache.jetspeed.security.SecurityProvider)]
2004-12-22 23:31:52,554 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.page.PageManager'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,554 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'FolderHandler'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,554 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'PageFileCache'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,574 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'PageFileCache' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.cache.file.FileCache(long,int)]
2004-12-22 23:31:52,574 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'DocumentHandlerFactory'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,574 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'PsmlDocumentHandler'
2004-12-22 23:31:52,584 [main] DEBUG org.apache.jetspeed.page.document.CastorFileSystemDocumentHandler - Loading psml mapping file /META-INF/page-mapping.xml
2004-12-22 23:31:53,065 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'PsmlDocumentHandler' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.page.document.CastorFileSystemDocumentHandler(java.lang.String,java.lang.String,java.lang.String,java.lang.String,org.apache.jetspeed.cache.file.FileCache) throws java.io.FileNotFoundException,java.lang.ClassNotFoundException]
2004-12-22 23:31:53,065 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'LinkDocumentHandler'
2004-12-22 23:31:53,075 [main] DEBUG org.apache.jetspeed.page.document.CastorFileSystemDocumentHandler - Loading psml mapping file /META-INF/page-mapping.xml
2004-12-22 23:31:53,115 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'LinkDocumentHandler' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.page.document.CastorFileSystemDocumentHandler(java.lang.String,java.lang.String,java.lang.String,java.lang.String,org.apache.jetspeed.cache.file.FileCache) throws java.io.FileNotFoundException,java.lang.ClassNotFoundException]
2004-12-22 23:31:53,115 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'DocumentSetDocumentHandler'
2004-12-22 23:31:53,115 [main] DEBUG org.apache.jetspeed.page.document.CastorFileSystemDocumentHandler - Loading psml mapping file /META-INF/page-mapping.xml
2004-12-22 23:31:53,155 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'DocumentSetDocumentHandler' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.page.document.CastorFileSystemDocumentHandler(java.lang.String,java.lang.String,java.lang.String,java.lang.String,org.apache.jetspeed.cache.file.FileCache) throws java.io.FileNotFoundException,java.lang.ClassNotFoundException]
2004-12-22 23:31:53,155 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'FolderMetaDataDocumentHandler'
2004-12-22 23:31:53,165 [main] DEBUG org.apache.jetspeed.page.document.CastorFileSystemDocumentHandler - Loading psml mapping file /META-INF/page-mapping.xml
2004-12-22 23:31:53,185 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'FolderMetaDataDocumentHandler' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.page.document.CastorFileSystemDocumentHandler(java.lang.String,java.lang.String,java.lang.String,java.lang.String,org.apache.jetspeed.cache.file.FileCache) throws java.io.FileNotFoundException,java.lang.ClassNotFoundException]
2004-12-22 23:31:53,185 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'PageSecurityDocumentHandler'
2004-12-22 23:31:53,195 [main] DEBUG org.apache.jetspeed.page.document.CastorFileSystemDocumentHandler - Loading psml mapping file /META-INF/page-mapping.xml
2004-12-22 23:31:53,215 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'PageSecurityDocumentHandler' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.page.document.CastorFileSystemDocumentHandler(java.lang.String,java.lang.String,java.lang.String,java.lang.String,org.apache.jetspeed.cache.file.FileCache) throws java.io.FileNotFoundException,java.lang.ClassNotFoundException]
2004-12-22 23:31:53,235 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'DocumentHandlerFactory' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.page.document.DocumentHandlerFactoryImpl(java.util.Map)]
2004-12-22 23:31:53,245 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'FolderHandler' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.page.document.FileSystemFolderHandler(java.lang.String,org.apache.jetspeed.page.document.DocumentHandlerFactory,org.apache.jetspeed.cache.file.FileCache) throws java.io.FileNotFoundException,org.apache.jetspeed.page.document.UnsupportedDocumentTypeException]
2004-12-22 23:31:53,245 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'IdGenerator'
2004-12-22 23:31:53,255 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'IdGenerator' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.idgenerator.JetspeedIdGenerator(long,java.lang.String,java.lang.String)]
2004-12-22 23:31:53,255 [main] INFO  org.apache.jetspeed.idgenerator.JetspeedIdGenerator - Start JetspeedIdGenerator
2004-12-22 23:31:53,315 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.page.PageManager' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.page.impl.CastorXmlPageManager(org.apache.jetspeed.idgenerator.IdGenerator,org.apache.jetspeed.page.document.DocumentHandlerFactory,org.apache.jetspeed.page.document.FolderHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.cache.file.FileCache,int,boolean,boolean,boolean) throws java.io.FileNotFoundException]
2004-12-22 23:31:53,315 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.RoleManager'
2004-12-22 23:31:53,345 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.RoleManager' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.security.impl.RoleManagerImpl(org.apache.jetspeed.security.SecurityProvider)]
2004-12-22 23:31:53,345 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.GroupManager'
2004-12-22 23:31:53,355 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.security.GroupManager' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.security.impl.GroupManagerImpl(org.apache.jetspeed.security.SecurityProvider)]
2004-12-22 23:31:53,355 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.profiler.Profiler'
2004-12-22 23:31:53,355 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'profilerImpl'
2004-12-22 23:31:53,425 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'profilerImpl' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.profiler.impl.JetspeedProfilerImpl(java.lang.String)]
2004-12-22 23:31:53,435 [main] INFO  org.apache.jetspeed.profiler.impl.JetspeedProfilerImpl - Merging OJB respository jar:file:/C:/Deployment/tomcat/webapps/jetspeed/WEB-INF/lib/jetspeed-profiler-2.0-M1.jar!/META-INF/profiler-ojb.xml for DAO class org.apache.jetspeed.profiler.impl.JetspeedProfilerImpl
2004-12-22 23:31:53,475 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.sso.SSOProvider'
2004-12-22 23:31:53,475 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'PersistenceBrokerSSOProvider'
2004-12-22 23:31:53,495 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'PersistenceBrokerSSOProvider' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.sso.impl.PersistenceBrokerSSOProvider(java.lang.String) throws java.lang.ClassNotFoundException]
2004-12-22 23:31:53,495 [main] INFO  org.apache.jetspeed.sso.impl.PersistenceBrokerSSOProvider - Merging OJB respository jar:file:/C:/Deployment/tomcat/webapps/jetspeed/WEB-INF/lib/jetspeed-sso-2.0-M1.jar!/META-INF/sso_repository.xml for DAO class org.apache.jetspeed.sso.impl.PersistenceBrokerSSOProvider
2004-12-22 23:31:53,545 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'PortalServices' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.services.JetspeedPortletServices(java.util.Map)]
2004-12-22 23:31:53,545 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'TemplateLocator'
2004-12-22 23:31:53,555 [main] INFO  org.apache.jetspeed.locator.JetspeedTemplateLocator - Locator application root C:\Deployment\tomcat\webapps\jetspeed
2004-12-22 23:31:53,565 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'TemplateLocator' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.locator.JetspeedTemplateLocator(java.util.List,java.lang.String) throws java.io.FileNotFoundException]
2004-12-22 23:31:53,565 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'DecorationLocator'
2004-12-22 23:31:53,565 [main] INFO  org.apache.jetspeed.locator.JetspeedTemplateLocator - Locator application root C:\Deployment\tomcat\webapps\jetspeed
2004-12-22 23:31:53,565 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'DecorationLocator' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.locator.JetspeedTemplateLocator(java.util.List,java.lang.String) throws java.io.FileNotFoundException]
2004-12-22 23:31:53,595 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'capabilitiesImpl'
2004-12-22 23:31:53,625 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'capabilitiesImpl' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.capabilities.impl.JetspeedCapabilities(java.lang.String)]
2004-12-22 23:31:53,635 [main] INFO  org.apache.jetspeed.capabilities.impl.JetspeedCapabilities - Merging OJB respository jar:file:/C:/Deployment/tomcat/webapps/jetspeed/WEB-INF/lib/jetspeed-capability-2.0-M1.jar!/META-INF/capabilities-ojb.xml for DAO class org.apache.jetspeed.capabilities.impl.JetspeedCapabilities
2004-12-22 23:31:53,635 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.capabilities.Capabilities'
2004-12-22 23:31:53,665 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'PreferencesProviderImpl'
2004-12-22 23:31:53,685 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Bean 'PreferencesProviderImpl' instantiated via constructor [public org.apache.jetspeed.prefs.impl.PersistenceBrokerPreferencesProvider(java.lang.String,boolean) throws java.lang.ClassNotFoundException]
2004-12-22 23:31:53,695 [main] INFO  org.apache.jetspeed.prefs.impl.PersistenceBrokerPreferencesProvider - Merging OJB respository jar:file:/C:/Deployment/tomcat/webapps/jetspeed/WEB-INF/lib/jetspeed-prefs-2.0-M1.jar!/META-INF/prefs_repository.xml for DAO class org.apache.jetspeed.prefs.impl.PersistenceBrokerPreferencesProvider
2004-12-22 23:31:53,736 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'org.apache.jetspeed.prefs.PreferencesProvider'
2004-12-22 23:31:53,806 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Creating shared instance of singleton bean 'java.util.prefs.PreferencesFactory'
2004-12-22 23:31:53,846 [main] INFO  org.springframework.jdbc.datasource.DataSourceTransactionObject - JDBC 3.0 Savepoint class is available
2004-12-22 23:31:54,196 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Destroying singletons in factory {org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory defining beans [portal_configuration,javax.servlet.ServletConfig,PortalServices,TemplateLocator,DecorationLocator,IdGenerator,PageFileCache,portletRegistryImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.components.portletregistry.PortletRegistry,portletEntityAccessImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.components.portletentity.PortletEntityAccessComponent,profilerImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.profiler.Profiler,capabilitiesImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.capabilities.Capabilities,PersistenceBrokerSSOProvider,org.apache.jetspeed.sso.SSOProvider,PreferencesProviderImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.prefs.PreferencesProvider,java.util.prefs.PreferencesFactory,PropertyManagerImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.prefs.PropertyManager,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.impl.SecurityAccessImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.SecurityAccess,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.CredentialPasswordValidator,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.CredentialPasswordEncoder,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.PasswordCredentialProvider,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.InternalPasswordCredentialInterceptor,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.CredentialHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.UserSecurityHandlerImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.UserSecurityHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.RoleSecurityHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.GroupSecurityHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.SecurityMappingHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.AuthenticationProvider,org.apache.jetspeed.security.AuthenticationProviderProxy,org.apache.jetspeed.security.SecurityProvider,org.apache.jetspeed.security.UserManager,org.apache.jetspeed.security.GroupManager,org.apache.jetspeed.security.RoleManager,org.apache.jetspeed.security.LoginModuleProxy,org.apache.jetspeed.security.impl.PermissionManagerImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.security.PermissionManager,org.apache.jetspeed.security.impl.RdbmsPolicy,org.apache.jetspeed.security.AuthorizationProvider,org.apache.jetspeed.userinfo.UserInfoManager,org.apache.jetspeed.container.state.NavigationalStateComponent,org.apache.jetspeed.request.RequestContextComponent,org.apache.jetspeed.container.window.PortletWindowAccessor,Pluto,org.apache.pluto.PortletContainer,org.apache.jetspeed.aggregator.PortletRenderer,portletCache,portletFactory,portletFactoryProxy,org.apache.jetspeed.aggregator.PageAggregator,org.apache.jetspeed.aggregator.PortletAggregator,org.apache.jetspeed.tools.pamanager.servletcontainer.ApplicationServerManager,PAM,portletAppDeploymentListener,decoratorDeploymentRegistry,decoratorDeploymentListener,deploymentManager,org.apache.jetspeed.search.HandlerFactory,org.apache.jetspeed.search.SearchEngine,placeholderConfig,PsmlDocumentHandler,LinkDocumentHandler,DocumentSetDocumentHandler,FolderMetaDataDocumentHandler,PageSecurityDocumentHandler,DocumentHandlerFactory,FolderHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.page.PageManager,localizationValve,capabilityValve,portalURLValve,securityValve,passwordCredentialValve,profilerValve,containerValve,actionValve,portletValve,aggregatorValve,cleanUpValve,jetspeed-pipeline,action-pipeline,portlet-pipeline,javax.portlet.ActionRequest,javax.portlet.RenderRequest,javax.portlet.RenderResponse,javax.portlet.PortletSession,javax.portlet.PortletConfig,javax.portlet.PortletContext,javax.portlet.PortalContext,javax.portlet.ActionResponse,javax.portlet.PortletURL,javax.portlet.PortletPreferences,org.apache.pluto.invoker.PortletInvoker,org.apache.pluto.util.NamespaceMapper,org.apache.pluto.services.information.InformationProviderService,javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest,javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse,org.apache.pluto.om.ControllerFactory,org.apache.pluto.services.log.LogService,transactionManager,baseTransactionProxy]; Root of BeanFactory hierarchy}
2004-12-22 23:31:54,206 [main] INFO  org.apache.jetspeed.idgenerator.JetspeedIdGenerator - Shutdown for JetspeedIdGenerator called. idCounter = 65536 (10000)
2004-12-22 23:31:54,206 [main] INFO  org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory - Destroying inner beans in factory {org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory defining beans [portal_configuration,javax.servlet.ServletConfig,PortalServices,TemplateLocator,DecorationLocator,IdGenerator,PageFileCache,portletRegistryImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.components.portletregistry.PortletRegistry,portletEntityAccessImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.components.portletentity.PortletEntityAccessComponent,profilerImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.profiler.Profiler,capabilitiesImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.capabilities.Capabilities,PersistenceBrokerSSOProvider,org.apache.jetspeed.sso.SSOProvider,PreferencesProviderImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.prefs.PreferencesProvider,java.util.prefs.PreferencesFactory,PropertyManagerImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.prefs.PropertyManager,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.impl.SecurityAccessImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.SecurityAccess,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.CredentialPasswordValidator,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.CredentialPasswordEncoder,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.PasswordCredentialProvider,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.InternalPasswordCredentialInterceptor,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.CredentialHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.UserSecurityHandlerImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.UserSecurityHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.RoleSecurityHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.GroupSecurityHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.spi.SecurityMappingHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.security.AuthenticationProvider,org.apache.jetspeed.security.AuthenticationProviderProxy,org.apache.jetspeed.security.SecurityProvider,org.apache.jetspeed.security.UserManager,org.apache.jetspeed.security.GroupManager,org.apache.jetspeed.security.RoleManager,org.apache.jetspeed.security.LoginModuleProxy,org.apache.jetspeed.security.impl.PermissionManagerImpl,org.apache.jetspeed.security.PermissionManager,org.apache.jetspeed.security.impl.RdbmsPolicy,org.apache.jetspeed.security.AuthorizationProvider,org.apache.jetspeed.userinfo.UserInfoManager,org.apache.jetspeed.container.state.NavigationalStateComponent,org.apache.jetspeed.request.RequestContextComponent,org.apache.jetspeed.container.window.PortletWindowAccessor,Pluto,org.apache.pluto.PortletContainer,org.apache.jetspeed.aggregator.PortletRenderer,portletCache,portletFactory,portletFactoryProxy,org.apache.jetspeed.aggregator.PageAggregator,org.apache.jetspeed.aggregator.PortletAggregator,org.apache.jetspeed.tools.pamanager.servletcontainer.ApplicationServerManager,PAM,portletAppDeploymentListener,decoratorDeploymentRegistry,decoratorDeploymentListener,deploymentManager,org.apache.jetspeed.search.HandlerFactory,org.apache.jetspeed.search.SearchEngine,placeholderConfig,PsmlDocumentHandler,LinkDocumentHandler,DocumentSetDocumentHandler,FolderMetaDataDocumentHandler,PageSecurityDocumentHandler,DocumentHandlerFactory,FolderHandler,org.apache.jetspeed.page.PageManager,localizationValve,capabilityValve,portalURLValve,securityValve,passwordCredentialValve,profilerValve,containerValve,actionValve,portletValve,aggregatorValve,cleanUpValve,jetspeed-pipeline,action-pipeline,portlet-pipeline,javax.portlet.ActionRequest,javax.portlet.RenderRequest,javax.portlet.RenderResponse,javax.portlet.PortletSession,javax.portlet.PortletConfig,javax.portlet.PortletContext,javax.portlet.PortalContext,javax.portlet.ActionResponse,javax.portlet.PortletURL,javax.portlet.PortletPreferences,org.apache.pluto.invoker.PortletInvoker,org.apache.pluto.util.NamespaceMapper,org.apache.pluto.services.information.InformationProviderService,javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest,javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse,org.apache.pluto.om.ControllerFactory,org.apache.pluto.services.log.LogService,transactionManager,baseTransactionProxy]; Root of BeanFactory hierarchy}
2004-12-22 23:31:54,216 [main] ERROR org.apache.jetspeed.engine.AbstractEngine - org.springframework.beans.factory.BeanCreationException: Error creating bean with name 'java.util.prefs.PreferencesFactory' defined in URL [file:/C:/Deployment/tomcat/webapps/jetspeed/WEB-INF/assembly/jetspeed-spring.xml]: Initialization of bean failed; nested exception is org.apache.jetspeed.prefs.PreferencesException: Failed to initialize prefs api.  org.springframework.transaction.CannotCreateTransactionException: Could not create OJB transaction; nested exception is org.apache.ojb.broker.accesslayer.LookupException: SQLException thrown while trying to get Connection from Datasource (java:comp/env/jdbc/jetspeed)
2004-12-22 23:31:54,236 [main] ERROR org.apache.jetspeed.Jetspeed - Unable to create Engine
org.apache.jetspeed.exception.JetspeedException: Jetspeed Initialization exception!
	at org.apache.jetspeed.engine.AbstractEngine.init(AbstractEngine.java:155)
	at org.apache.jetspeed.Jetspeed.createEngine(Jetspeed.java:64)
	at org.apache.jetspeed.engine.JetspeedServlet.init(JetspeedServlet.java:135)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapper.loadServlet(StandardWrapper.java:1053)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapper.load(StandardWrapper.java:886)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.loadOnStartup(StandardContext.java:3817)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4079)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChildInternal(ContainerBase.java:755)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChild(ContainerBase.java:739)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.addChild(StandardHost.java:525)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDescriptor(HostConfig.java:590)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDescriptors(HostConfig.java:535)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployApps(HostConfig.java:470)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.start(HostConfig.java:1079)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.lifecycleEvent(HostConfig.java:310)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1011)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:718)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1003)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:437)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:450)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:2010)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:537)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:271)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:409)
Caused by: org.springframework.beans.factory.BeanCreationException: Error creating bean with name 'java.util.prefs.PreferencesFactory' defined in URL [file:/C:/Deployment/tomcat/webapps/jetspeed/WEB-INF/assembly/jetspeed-spring.xml]: Initialization of bean failed; nested exception is org.apache.jetspeed.prefs.PreferencesException: Failed to initialize prefs api.  org.springframework.transaction.CannotCreateTransactionException: Could not create OJB transaction; nested exception is org.apache.ojb.broker.accesslayer.LookupException: SQLException thrown while trying to get Connection from Datasource (java:comp/env/jdbc/jetspeed)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.createBean(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:300)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.createBean(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:205)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanFactory.getBean(AbstractBeanFactory.java:204)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanFactory.getBean(AbstractBeanFactory.java:136)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory.preInstantiateSingletons(DefaultListableBeanFactory.java:236)
	at org.springframework.context.support.AbstractApplicationContext.refresh(AbstractApplicationContext.java:284)
	at org.springframework.context.support.FileSystemXmlApplicationContext.<init>(FileSystemXmlApplicationContext.java:114)
	at org.springframework.context.support.FileSystemXmlApplicationContext.<init>(FileSystemXmlApplicationContext.java:96)
	at org.apache.jetspeed.components.SpringComponentManager.<init>(SpringComponentManager.java:44)
	at org.apache.jetspeed.engine.SpringEngine.initComponents(SpringEngine.java:108)
	at org.apache.jetspeed.engine.AbstractEngine.init(AbstractEngine.java:135)
	... 28 more
Caused by: org.apache.jetspeed.prefs.PreferencesException: Failed to initialize prefs api.  org.springframework.transaction.CannotCreateTransactionException: Could not create OJB transaction; nested exception is org.apache.ojb.broker.accesslayer.LookupException: SQLException thrown while trying to get Connection from Datasource (java:comp/env/jdbc/jetspeed)
	at org.apache.jetspeed.prefs.impl.PreferencesFactoryImpl.init(PreferencesFactoryImpl.java:69)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.invokeCustomInitMethod(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:1087)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.invokeInitMethods(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:1061)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.createBean(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:287)
	... 38 more
2004-12-22 23:31:54,246 [main] FATAL org.apache.jetspeed.engine.JetspeedServlet - Jetspeed: init() failed: 
org.apache.jetspeed.exception.JetspeedException: Unable to create Engine
	at org.apache.jetspeed.Jetspeed.createEngine(Jetspeed.java:76)
	at org.apache.jetspeed.engine.JetspeedServlet.init(JetspeedServlet.java:135)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapper.loadServlet(StandardWrapper.java:1053)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapper.load(StandardWrapper.java:886)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.loadOnStartup(StandardContext.java:3817)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4079)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChildInternal(ContainerBase.java:755)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChild(ContainerBase.java:739)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.addChild(StandardHost.java:525)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDescriptor(HostConfig.java:590)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDescriptors(HostConfig.java:535)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployApps(HostConfig.java:470)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.start(HostConfig.java:1079)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.lifecycleEvent(HostConfig.java:310)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1011)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:718)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1003)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:437)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:450)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:2010)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:537)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:271)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:409)
Caused by: org.apache.jetspeed.exception.JetspeedException: Jetspeed Initialization exception!
	at org.apache.jetspeed.engine.AbstractEngine.init(AbstractEngine.java:155)
	at org.apache.jetspeed.Jetspeed.createEngine(Jetspeed.java:64)
	... 27 more
Caused by: org.springframework.beans.factory.BeanCreationException: Error creating bean with name 'java.util.prefs.PreferencesFactory' defined in URL [file:/C:/Deployment/tomcat/webapps/jetspeed/WEB-INF/assembly/jetspeed-spring.xml]: Initialization of bean failed; nested exception is org.apache.jetspeed.prefs.PreferencesException: Failed to initialize prefs api.  org.springframework.transaction.CannotCreateTransactionException: Could not create OJB transaction; nested exception is org.apache.ojb.broker.accesslayer.LookupException: SQLException thrown while trying to get Connection from Datasource (java:comp/env/jdbc/jetspeed)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.createBean(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:300)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.createBean(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:205)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanFactory.getBean(AbstractBeanFactory.java:204)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanFactory.getBean(AbstractBeanFactory.java:136)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory.preInstantiateSingletons(DefaultListableBeanFactory.java:236)
	at org.springframework.context.support.AbstractApplicationContext.refresh(AbstractApplicationContext.java:284)
	at org.springframework.context.support.FileSystemXmlApplicationContext.<init>(FileSystemXmlApplicationContext.java:114)
	at org.springframework.context.support.FileSystemXmlApplicationContext.<init>(FileSystemXmlApplicationContext.java:96)
	at org.apache.jetspeed.components.SpringComponentManager.<init>(SpringComponentManager.java:44)
	at org.apache.jetspeed.engine.SpringEngine.initComponents(SpringEngine.java:108)
	at org.apache.jetspeed.engine.AbstractEngine.init(AbstractEngine.java:135)
	... 28 more
Caused by: org.apache.jetspeed.prefs.PreferencesException: Failed to initialize prefs api.  org.springframework.transaction.CannotCreateTransactionException: Could not create OJB transaction; nested exception is org.apache.ojb.broker.accesslayer.LookupException: SQLException thrown while trying to get Connection from Datasource (java:comp/env/jdbc/jetspeed)
	at org.apache.jetspeed.prefs.impl.PreferencesFactoryImpl.init(PreferencesFactoryImpl.java:69)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.invokeCustomInitMethod(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:1087)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.invokeInitMethods(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:1061)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.createBean(AbstractAutowireCapableBeanFactory.java:287)
	... 38 more
2004-12-22 23:31:54,256 [main] INFO  org.apache.jetspeed.engine.JetspeedServlet - Jetspeed Initialization complete, Ready to service requests.
2004-12-22 23:31:54,266 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] - JetspeedContainerServlet: starting initialization of context Jetspeed-2 Enterprise Portal
2004-12-22 23:31:54,266 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] - JetspeedContainerServlet: Initialization complete for context Jetspeed-2 Enterprise Portal
2004-12-22 23:31:54,637 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] VelocityViewServlet: Custom Properties File: /WEB-INF/velocity.properties
2004-12-22 23:31:54,637 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] ************************************************************** 
2004-12-22 23:31:54,637 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] Starting Jakarta Velocity v1.4
2004-12-22 23:31:54,637 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] RuntimeInstance initializing.
2004-12-22 23:31:54,637 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] Default Properties File: org\apache\velocity\runtime\defaults\velocity.properties
2004-12-22 23:31:54,637 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] Trying to use logger class org.apache.velocity.tools.view.servlet.ServletLogger
2004-12-22 23:31:54,637 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] Using logger class org.apache.velocity.tools.view.servlet.ServletLogger
2004-12-22 23:31:54,657 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] Default ResourceManager initializing. (class org.apache.velocity.runtime.resource.ResourceManagerImpl)
2004-12-22 23:31:54,657 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] Resource Loader Instantiated: org.apache.velocity.tools.view.servlet.WebappLoader
2004-12-22 23:31:54,657 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] WebappLoader : initialization starting.
2004-12-22 23:31:54,657 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] WebappLoader : initialization complete.
2004-12-22 23:31:54,667 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] ResourceCache : initialized. (class org.apache.velocity.runtime.resource.ResourceCacheImpl)
2004-12-22 23:31:54,667 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] Default ResourceManager initialization complete.
2004-12-22 23:31:54,667 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] Loaded System Directive: org.apache.velocity.runtime.directive.Literal
2004-12-22 23:31:54,667 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] Loaded System Directive: org.apache.velocity.runtime.directive.Macro
2004-12-22 23:31:54,677 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] Loaded System Directive: org.apache.velocity.runtime.directive.Parse
2004-12-22 23:31:54,687 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] Loaded System Directive: org.apache.velocity.runtime.directive.Include
2004-12-22 23:31:54,687 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] Loaded System Directive: org.apache.velocity.runtime.directive.Foreach
2004-12-22 23:31:54,837 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] Created: 20 parsers.
2004-12-22 23:31:54,857 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] Velocimacro : initialization starting.
2004-12-22 23:31:54,857 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] Velocimacro : adding VMs from VM library template : /WEB-INF/VM_global_library.vm
2004-12-22 23:31:54,857 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity  [error] ResourceManager : unable to find resource '/WEB-INF/VM_global_library.vm' in any resource loader.
2004-12-22 23:31:54,857 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] Velocimacro : error using  VM library template /WEB-INF/VM_global_library.vm : org.apache.velocity.exception.ResourceNotFoundException: Unable to find resource '/WEB-INF/VM_global_library.vm'
2004-12-22 23:31:54,857 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] Velocimacro :  VM library template macro registration complete.
2004-12-22 23:31:54,857 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] Velocimacro : adding VMs from VM library template : /WEB-INF/jetspeed_macros.vm
2004-12-22 23:31:54,937 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] Velocimacro : added new VM : #defineLayoutObjects( ) : source = /WEB-INF/jetspeed_macros.vm
2004-12-22 23:31:54,947 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] Velocimacro : added new VM : #includeStyleSheets( ) : source = /WEB-INF/jetspeed_macros.vm
2004-12-22 23:31:54,957 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] ResourceManager : found /WEB-INF/jetspeed_macros.vm with loader org.apache.velocity.tools.view.servlet.WebappLoader
2004-12-22 23:31:54,957 [main] INFO  org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/jetspeed] -  Velocity   [info] Velocimacro :  VM library template macro registration complete.
2004-12-22 23:31:54,


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (23. Dez 2004)

Hier sind noch ein paar cfg-dateien

jetspeed.xml



> <!--
> Copyright 2004 The Apache Software Foundation
> 
> Licensed under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the "License");
> ...



build.properties unter /jetspeed-database/scripts

[quoe]
org.apache.jetspeed.production.database.default.name= mysql
org.apache.jetspeed.production.database.url = jdbc:mysql://localhost/js_prod
org.apache.jetspeed.production.database.driver = com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
org.apache.jetspeed.production.database.user = root
org.apache.jetspeed.production.database.password = test
org.apache.jetspeed.production.jdbc.drivers.path=c:/Deployment/tomcat/common/lib/mysql-connector-java-3.0.16-ga-bin.jar
[/quote]


----------

